# College for aspring Scenic Designers



## VeeB (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi I am about to enter my senior year of high school and I am aspiring to be a scenic designer. I was wondering if I could have some recommendations on Colleges and also general steps towards becoming a Scenic Designer. Any hints and tips for my portfolio and anything else would be greatly appreciated! Thank you

Right now I am definitely applying to
Depaul University
Tisch School of Arts
North Carolina School of The Arts
Elon University
NYU


----------



## rochem (Jun 27, 2011)

VeeB said:


> Hi I am about to enter my senior year of high school and I am aspiring to be a scenic designer. I was wondering if I could have some recommendations on Colleges and also general steps towards becoming a Scenic Designer. Any hints and tips for my portfolio and anything else would be greatly appreciated! Thank you
> 
> Right now I am definitely applying to
> Depaul University
> ...


 
Welcome to CB!! Stop over to the New Member's Forum to introduce yourself. Looking at your list, I'd add a few more onto there. SUNY Purchase is a great school if you want to design (and only design) for large, commercial theatre, but it does have a reputation of teaching students only a very limited way to do things. Emerson College in Boston has an excellent program, as does Ithaca College in Ithaca, NY. If you want to go that route, there's also Carnegie Mellon, but opinions about them vary widely. Many will say that undergrads at schools with graduate programs (like Carnegie Mellon) are a poor choice because you don't really get to do anything as an undergrad, so schools without a grad program (like Ithaca) are a better choice. However, large schools like Mellon do have advantages as well. 

In my very limited New York experience, I've met an unusually large number of North Carolina School of the Arts graduates who are working successfully in New York. Not all of them are designers, but I was actually quite surprised to see how many of them there are. Behind that, I've met a number of Ithaca College graduates successfully working in New York, most of whom are designers. I've never met a successful designer who went to NYU for their undergrad (but many grads), and I know there are a number of Depaul graduates working in Chicago.


----------



## DHSLXOP (Jun 27, 2011)

You should definitely look into Emerson College in Boston. I'm a sophomore lighting design major there. The program teaches the true art behind any of the concentrations that they offer, not just the "how to" of the program. The professors there are very into their art, most working full time as designers in addition to their teaching jobs. One of the other nice things about the program is that all freshmen start off in the same place, regardless of experience. Everyone is required to take 2 semesters of both drafting and rendering. I came in with no idea how to do anything in rendering, while others were very skilled. My professor didn't care, he just wanted me to improve my own skills - not be on the same level as all of my classmates. They never care you to other students - just to your own work. 

It is definitely a demanding program, considering that, since it's a BFA, it requires 128 credits. But at the same time, it is possible to learn a ton through the classes and the number of shows you can work on. (Emerson Stage does 8 shows a year, plus there are 5 or so student groups that each put up 3-4 shows per semester. There are tons of opportunities, even as a freshman. I met people in other classes by showing up at hang/focus calls; some of my scenic design friends were able to go to paint calls or shop builds. Some people do the bare minimum of shows - just doing what the school requires, while others work on so many shows that they don't have a break the entire semester. It's all in how much you want to do. I chose to only work one student show last year, so that I could get acclimated to the school. This coming semester, I already have a show that I'll be designing, and hopefully more after that. Not to mention that I have 3 emerson stage assignments for the coming year that'll be keeping me very busy.

Emerson is a great place to be - right in the heart of downtown Boston, with all of the theatre and culture around the city. Let me know if you have any questions about the school/program.


----------



## jglodeklights (Jun 27, 2011)

As a recent graduate (January 2010), and as someone who works with high schoolers, here are my thoughts.

You have, on one hand, the big, well known schools such as the ones you have listed. Add to that conservatories such as Point Park, CCM, etc, and you have a rather decent list to choose from when sending in applications and making visits. However, there is a chance that NONE of those will fit you as a person. 

There is a myriad of schools across the country that have excellent design programs with teaching staff that design and work around the country at various levels of theater. These schools aren't necessarily any worse, or better, than the well known ones. Before jumping into a decision, be sure to start researching some of these schools. Find out who is designing what and where. See where they are teaching, some of the schools may surprise you, and then do some research on the programs those schools may have. 

Start visiting NOW if you haven't already. Like I said, choosing a school is also about it and the program fitting you as a person. You may get on a campus you think you'll love, meet a few of the people that represent the overall feel of the school, and realize you could never stay there. You may find one you love, get there, and find it doesn't actually fit you. That happened to me. 

Ultimately, I left the first college I attended. I transferred to Temple University in Philadelphia, where I was closer to my family and could find professional work while still in school. Due to the openness of the liberal arts program there, I was able to take classes I wouldn't have been able to in most BFA programs and I have gained additional knowledge and skills that I feel are helpful to me as a lighting designer and technician. These classes include: Hip Hop Theater, Intro to Dance as Art, 3D Design and Adventure Climbing. Also, I was free to schedule myself into a graduate level lighting design course. 

BA versus BFA I won't speak to one or the other being better. For me, though, the BA program at Temple was a better fit than a BFA program would have been. It is an important consideration in which program you choose.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 27, 2011)

I would advise you to take a long look at The University of Texas. Their MFA in design is a great program.

Mike


----------



## Goph704 (Jun 28, 2011)

See, Your already in an MFA program, how cool is that? Seriously, jglodeklights is 100% right. Visit schools, Talk to faculty, ask questions. Finding the right school for you will take you everywhere you want to go, regardless of it's reputation. Wasting your time in a school that doesn't fit with you will only hurt you no matter what the name is on the Degree. You've got a great list up there already but some questions your should research is probably Liberal arts vs. Conservatory, and Big City vs. Small town. If you haven't searched this site for information on Colleges, I highly recommend that you do so. In the end this is a decision that effects your life directly and no one can make if for you. Try crafting down to your Top 3 and then visit those, see how faculty treats you and your work, and then watch how the students treat each other. I usually advice against checking out a college on "College Days," usually I'm more interested in day to day stuff. Get a feel for what works for you and what you like and then go with your gut. Good luck and we're all rooting for you.


----------



## Goph704 (Jun 28, 2011)

P.S. I'm interested in the MFA design Program at UT. I'm kind of unsure if the Lighting Technologies MFA includes design work, or not. Anybody here happen to Know?


----------



## shiben (Jun 28, 2011)

Goph704 said:


> Wasting your time in a school that doesn't fit with you will only hurt you no matter what the name is on the Degree.


 
Thats a problem I have, and its actually driven me into spending a year off of college next year because I just cant continue at this school. Its not a bad place, its not a wrong place for many people, and the program doesnt stink all that bad, but I dont fit with the student body, the professors, or the culture of the place so I end up not having a good time. I wish I had known I wanted to do theatre type work earlier in my life, as I probably would not have gone as long as I have at a school I really dont fit at. Now Im stuck to at least 2 more years at any other school I transfer to or a year here, so I have been really hurt by choosing the wrong school. Dont let it happen to you!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 28, 2011)

Goph704 said:


> P.S. I'm interested in the MFA design Program at UT. I'm kind of unsure if the Lighting Technologies MFA includes design work, or not. Anybody here happen to Know?


 
I am not 100% sure, there was only a lighting design MFA when I was there, but I can contact Amarante and find out for you.

Mike


----------



## Goph704 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awsome, thanks!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 28, 2011)

Goph704 said:


> P.S. I'm interested in the MFA design Program at UT. I'm kind of unsure if the Lighting Technologies MFA includes design work, or not. Anybody here happen to Know?


 
Amarante said it can be tailored to suit your needs as much as possible. He would be willing to talk to you about it when he gets back from Costa Rica in late August. Let me know if you would like to discuss it with him on the phone/email/in person and I will arrange it for you.

Mike


----------



## Goph704 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sure- E-mail would be best. I'll PM you.


----------

